# Duramax Overheating Question



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*A good friend of mine has a Duramax, it's a great truck. He is going to purchase a 5th wheel soon, (I've been pushing the Outback of course







) but he is concerned about the potential overheating situation that is associated with his model Duramax. I don't believe a 10K 5th wheel is gonna give him any problems but he would like to install the kit anyway. I have seen it mentioned here before, i believe it is a cooler kit that will help bring the temps down. Can anyone help me find the kit or have any info to pass on?

Thanks in advance,*


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

White Buffalo said:


> *A good friend of mine has a Duramax, it's a great truck. He is going to purchase a 5th wheel soon, (I've been pushing the Outback of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is the first time I have heard a d-max owner admit that they have an overheating problem. there is a d-max forum at www.dieselplace.com	Your friend can probably find answers there.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Agree to above......from what I understand, the dealer installs a 2006 air management system and it keeps things cool.

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

WB,

I assume your bud has a '04.5 to '05 LLY Duramax. Those are the ones that had an overheating problem.

Remember that wacky video we had on here. The "author\director" of that video although a nut case developed what was called the RAD V2 Mod. It works ,many folks over at the dieselplace installed it and they are now fine. If it voids the warranty then so what. I would have done the same thing. Tell him to take it for some test tows. When I was keeping up with that thread there were only a few vehicles that would overheat easily. Most had to be stretched a little and then there is the great unknown of how the owners modified that truck.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

The easiest and most permanent fix would be to remove the radiator cap . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .














































and then drive a Super Duty underneath it and replace the cap . . . . . . . .

Sorry, I just couldn't resist. I hate the Bowtie vs Blue Oval vs Mopar thing worse than anybody, but it is hard to pass up an opening like that . . . . . .


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Um, Get a Dodge??


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> WB,
> 
> I assume your bud has a '04.5 to '05 LLY Duramax. Those are the ones that had an overheating problem.
> 
> Remember that wacky video we had on here. The "author\director" of that video although a nut case developed what was called the RAD V2 Mod. It works many folks over at the dieselplace installed it and they are now fine. If it voids the warranty then so what. I would have done the same thing. Tell him to take is for some test tows. When I was keeping up with that thread there were only a few vehicles that would overheat easily. Most had to be stretched a little and then there is the great unknown of how the owners modified that truck.


Yes there is a problem with overheating in this range of Duramax Diesels. It is very random but GM is upgrading under warranty the air intact tract and reflashing the ecm -results are mixed. The real fix is the RAD V2 Mod as stated already. A wealth of information on the Duramax and its' platform is available at 
Dieselplace.com. You do have to filter the information as their are alot of different opinions on fixes and or modifications and their value.

Map Guy


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Link for the RAD V2 Mod:

Cool My Duramax

Map Guy


----------

